# I have a glitch and it is killing my campsite :(



## Charmed (Dec 18, 2017)

I was having a hammock in my campsite and then I decided to put it away. So I edited my camp and hit the "put away" button. That hammock was put away but then I realized there was another hammock right underneath it. I was like "what the heck?!". This meant that for some reason, the original hammock duplicated itself and hid another copy underneath it. The problem was whenever I tried to put away that glitched hammock my app would crash, because the glitched hammock was physically in my campsite but it wasn't listed in my inventory. The problem gets worse and now I can't even edit my campsite at all. When I finish editing the campsite and press "save", the app will crash.

So currently I'm just stuck with this glitched hammock and unable to change my campsite. I have contacted customer support and hopefully they will be able to help me fix this problem. This is such a disaster and I want to cry :'(


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Dec 18, 2017)

woah i'm sorry about that :O i think i had one in mine and it didn't do this though....

did u try playing on a different phone and see if that makes a difference? or delete and reinstall the app? (if ur connected to a nintendo account)


----------

